

Reddit begins accepting bitcoins - buttscicles
http://blog.reddit.com/2013/02/new-gold-payment-options-bitcoin-and.html

======
mdelias
Bitcoin as a payment option is now 2 clicks away from every reddit comment.
[Give Gold >>> BitCoin (sic)]

------
speeder
More impressive than accepting bitcoin is they using coinbase instead of
bitpay ( that supports WordPress.com ), really good for fostering competition!
Go free market!

~~~
w-ll
Not really given Coinbase is YCW12 IIRC.

But still this is awesome, the word bitcoin is 1 click away on every comment.
The community over in /r/bitcoin has been asking for this for what seems like
forever.

